# ISCG 05 oder ISCG OLD am M6 ??



## greenhorn84 (27. November 2009)

will hier ja nicht spamen aber ich brauch nochmal eure hilfe .. kenn mich nämlich nüsse aus, welche kettenführung ans m6 passt ..   
werden wirds ne e-thirteen lg1  nur eben old oder 05  ??

vielen dank !!


----------



## Christiaan (27. November 2009)

Iscg05


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn84 (28. November 2009)

merci !!


----------



## bachmayeah (28. November 2009)

und warum spammste dann wenn du nicht willst in 2 threads


----------



## greenhorn84 (28. November 2009)

jo weil hier einer selten reinschaut und ich das teil bis morgen bestellen muss   nö  wollt nur sicher gehen damit ich ne antwort bis morgen hab.. 
crc -10%


----------

